# Renoskys



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Im kinda obsessed with these baits...

We crush walleyes all summer long on these off the riggers and dipsys...

Few repaints, mods, and some others off their "natural" finishes...


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

very nice paint


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Lookin' good CB....I did some shallows myself the other day.


----------



## Classic25 (Oct 16, 2008)

I pity the lure in my stash that doesn't produce. I'm going to send them to Jeff!


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

You only live about 8miles from me now...why dont you just drive your butt down...ill toss a twist on em...I do some painting for a few guys on here...

Honestly best thing you can do to a renosky is clear coat it with epoxy...Then upgrade the spilt rings and hooks...lol 

Makes em a little stronger...


----------



## Classic25 (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm going to take you up on that!


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

You can come drop em off whenever...Take a few days to clear em off once im done...


----------

